# BEACH BOUND



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 18, 2017)

I am coming down to the beach in OC CA, on Monday -19- to Thursday-22- of jun looking to see if there are any cabe members  in the area to go on a ride or two with. I'm going to be around Newport beach and the wedge  balboa  balboa island maybe Huntington beach  I will be down to cruise around and meet some good people from the cabe  maybe have a beer or two i'm not looking for a date :eek:  :eek: LO LO LO  just some cool people with cool bike,s like me     text only so I know that it is a cabe member if you want to meet and ride  I will be bringing  my new 1949 1950 green Columbia so hit me up HANDLE BAR HORDER 760-992-7245 thank you


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2017)

Okey Doke 
Text ya in a lil while....


----------



## the2finger (Jun 19, 2017)

Too hot in Palm Springs?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 19, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Too hot in Palm Springs?



way to hot for this fat boy


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 484867



thank,s to triple 3 for coming down had a good time & a good little ride today at Newport


----------



## the2finger (Jun 21, 2017)

Dude don't burn yur feet


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 21, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Dude don't burn yur feet



no man it,s cool down hear it, like 72  beautiful weather for riding bike,s


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 21, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> no man it,s cool down hear it, like 72  beautiful weather for riding bike,s


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



come on down for a ride fordmike65


----------

